
Daylight saving time is hot garbage - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2016/3/12/11186842/daylight-saving-time-car-crashes-work-accidents-fatigue
======
perfunctory
A compulsory xkcd [https://xkcd.com/1883/](https://xkcd.com/1883/)

